# Salida de un PID con Step7



## Fabio (Nov 9, 2007)

Hola.quisiera que me ayudaran un poco.tengo que regular  la temperatura de un tanque con una valvula modulante con un PID. Para esto estoy usando un PLC de siemens (cpu 215 dp) el problema lo pongo con un ejemplo. El set point es 40º y  la temp. del tanque(variable de proceso) tiene 100º .la diferencia, que es el error (set point-variable de proceso) me da negativo y la valvula se cierra en vez de hacer lo correcto que seria abrirse.tendria que hacer lo contrario en la salida. Estoy usando el bloque FB 41 del Step 7 como PID. Desde ya muchas gracias. Para la salida estoy usando un modulo de salida analogica de 4x12 bits.


----------



## shamir52 (May 15, 2008)

leí tu articulo, estoy trabajando en algo similar, mi problema es que todavia no entiendo muy bien la forma de configurar el bloque pid, el problema que tienes tu se resuelve con una libreria que se descarga de la pagina de siemens llamada parametrización, te permite jugar con los parametros para indicar el rango de variacion de tu salida, si pudieras enviarme una copia de tu programa me sería muy util, pongamonos en contacto y te hago llegar la librerias.


----------



## Fabio (Jun 2, 2008)

Hola shamir52... te digo que solucione el problema..... en realidad es ir jugando y multiplicando las variables por (-1) segun te convenga..... yo lo probe y anda bien..cualquier consulta sobre PID en Setp7 consultame.....renegè tanto con eso que algo aprendi..jaja 
Saludos.


----------



## jhlozada (Jun 4, 2008)

Amigo, tengo algo de experiencia con los PLC Yokogawa y los DCS, el problema es que los PID los puedes configurar de acción directa o inversa, para el caso de control de temperatura se usa el control directo, es decir, a medida que la temperatura sube tu acción de control el positiva (acercar la salida a 100% ) con el fin de controlar (bajar la temperatura) y sucede el caso contrario si la temperatura baja.
Eso se hace en la parametrización del bloque de función PID.
Saludos.


----------



## wrenchpuller (Jun 4, 2008)

Fabio,  jhlozada le dio una muy buena explicacion, si me permite quisiera a gregar esto:               Por lo que veo la accion de su controlador necesita ser cambiada, ahorita usted tiene el controlador configurado en la forma inversa, esta deberia ser cambiada a accion directa. La accion de el controlador trabaja en conjunto con la accion de la valvula de control final. Por ejemplo si su valvula fuera neumatica y fuera "aire para cerrar" entonces con su controlador configurado en inversa funcionaria bien, cuando el error aumenta la salida de el controlador disminuye y la valvula "aire para cerrar" abre. Normalmente en control de temperatura cuando la valvula de control es neumatica, se usa una valvula "aire para abrir" y el controlador configurado en inversa esto es debido a que cuando hay alguna falla como interrupcion de electricidad, perdida de aire(si se usan valvula neumaticas) o cualquier otro problema grande la valvula "aire para abrir" automaticamente se cierra completamente y asi previene que el equipo se sobrecaliente..saludos


----------



## dayyanet (Jun 9, 2008)

Para complementar, si no estuvieses utilizando un bloque de función y los cálculos del controlador los hicieras "a pie" para cambiar la acción de directa a inversa (dependiendo de la variable según explicaron anteriormente) bastaría con cambiar el orden de los elementos de la resta para el error. Me explico si usas ERROR=SP-PV (lo típico) sería ERROR=PV-SP


----------



## pp1100 (Jun 11, 2008)

Puedes emular el PID en el emulador integrado en el S7 simatic y parametrizarlo a tu gusto.


----------



## Sandoval Ronni (Jun 13, 2008)

Fabio 
  ya solucinaste con el diseño de tu pid ?
  para ver si me puedes ayudar yo tambien nesecito hacer algo parecido pero lo mio es hacer varis pid.  por hay que controlar 5 temperatura de unas termocuplas. que estan dentro de un horno.

  la salida de mi pid van a unas valvulas reguladores. 

   como lo ago ? el pid mandame tu información de lo que tu isiste mi plc es el step 7 de la siemens .


----------



## Sandoval Ronni (Jun 17, 2008)

Fabio   

 mi trabajo de grado tambien tengo que controlar temperatura y quiero construir un PID y la salida de este pid controlara una valvula con el plc de la siemens el step7


----------



## Sandoval Ronni (Jun 17, 2008)

jhlozada


  como estan  todos estoy interesado en este tema pues estoy haciendo mi tesis de grado de ingenieria. con un tema muy parecido es decir (automatizando un horno de tratamiento termico ). espero que me ayuden y me den idea.

primero . - # tengo que controlar 4 vaolores de temperatura a la ves que provienen de unas termocuplas para esto tengo que diseñar un pid para contralar cada temperatura y la salidad del pid va a controlar una valvula. 

las termocuplas estan dentro del horno, tengo que controlar todas las temperatura de las termocuplas de tal forma que su calentamiento y enfriamiento tiene que ser aproximadamente uniforme una temperatura no puede aumentar mas que otra mayor de 40ºf.

- para el calentamiento de la pieza tiene que ser a 360ºf/h. mi temperatura minima a controlar es 600ºf y la maxima 1100ºf. de tal forma que cuando llege a 1100ºf tengo que mantenerla ai por una hora. luego para el enfriamiento tiene que bajar a 460ºf/h.

# para esto voy a usar un plc voy a diseñar los pid si se puede dentro del plc y su salidad de cada pid van a una valvula reguladora es decir (neumatica o motorizada). la cual estas valvulas me van a controlar cada una me va controlar 6 quemadores es decir son 4 valvulas y 24 quemadores. para el control de las llamas .

# el otro objetivo es controlar el encendido y apagado de los 24 quemadores que no se como hacer un sistema encendido y apagado de los quemadores por el plc para la seguridad.

si alguien me puede ayudar y dame idea para la cuestion del costo y la programacion y el plc que se pueda usar.


----------



## ELCHAVO (Jun 19, 2008)

sandoval roni

veo que tu proyecto es mas complejo de lo que podria pensarse ya que segun lo que comentas todos los sensores se enuentran en la misma habitacion o habitaculo ?


los calefactores se controlan de manera independiente uno del otro ?

veo complicado hacer control PID bajo tantas condiciones de independecia sensores vs calentadores compartiendo el mismo cubiculo o ambiente.

esto es debido a que el Pid, se tiene que calcular sus variables con una sola funcion de transferencia y segun lo que entendi, es que se quieren tener varias funciones de transferencia en un solo ambiente con varios controles de temperatura basado en Plc


----------



## Sandoval Ronni (Jul 5, 2008)

saludos

   saludos mira cambien el plan de control ahora 

  esecito saber algo  , ahora nesecito controlar la temperatura del horno con un solo pid para eto tengo que tener la funcio de transferencia del horno para colocarle los parametros al pid ?


  el asuntos de las termocuplas lo que voy hacer es sacer el promedio de todas para obtener una sola . 

 que dices ?


----------



## ELCHAVO (Jul 5, 2008)

Sandoval ronni

veo que cambiaste el problema.  bueno ahora la pregunta seria que volumen tiene el cajon o planta a calentar ?.

esto es debido a tu insistencia por utilizar varios sensores.

segun lo que deduzco debe de ser gigantesco para tener que pensar en varios sensores.

en cuanto a la funcion de tranferencia si se necesita, PEro actualmente si compras un controlador autotunning no necesitas ponerte hacer cosas con las que se sueñan los profesores universitarios en los tableros llenos de matematicas.

pones el controladador haciendo la autosintonizacion de los parametros PID y listo !.
este controlador internamente hace un estudio de las curvas de calentamiento y enfriamiento vs tiempo y de alli saca acorde a los metodos matematicos de control los ajustes en sus constantes proporcional, integral y derivativo.


p/d:
ahora bien, si quieres enredarte y no entender nada,,,,,,,,,,,,,,entonces preguntale a un profesor universitario ya que es comun que la gran mayoria de ellos no han pisado nunca una planta industrial !.


----------



## Sandoval Ronni (Jul 5, 2008)

[quote="ELCHAVO"


 ahora si compro el controlador  controlador autotunning .
  este es independiete del plc ? 

  tengo que adactarlo a donde ? 

 y si el horno es grande ..

 dame mas información que esta gente en la empresa me tienen loco ya ...
por favor

 gracias


----------



## ELCHAVO (Jul 7, 2008)

sandoval pero dame tu tambien mas información, dime por ejempo si realmente tienes que hacerlo con un plc o si tienes la libertad de hacerlo con un control de temperatura unicamente.

dime que hace ese horno ? que precision necesitas que tenga, decimas de grados centigrado  ? cuanta temperatura va a medir tu horno ? cuantos metros mide el cubo o cabina del horno ?  necesitas monitorearlo remotamente por computador ?


----------



## Sandoval Ronni (Jul 14, 2008)

ELCHAVO dijo:
			
		

> si tengo que hacerlo con plc, el horno lo que que hace es calentar la pieza que se le introduce en su interior la calienta asta 1100 ºf cuando llega a este valor se tiene que mantener por una hora y luego se debe de enfriar la pieza, este es un horno de tratamiento termico.este horno mide mas o menos 14 metros de alto y 12 metros de ancho.
> 
> las los valores de temperatura su diferencias una con respecto a la otra no debe de pasar de 60ºf  todas tienen que aumentar de manera uniforme.si nesecito monitorear por un computador o un registrador para observar las graficas de calentamiento.


----------



## Sandoval Ronni (Ago 22, 2008)

chavo como esta sbes que ya tengo el diseño de mi sistema de control .

 pero tengo una duda tu no tiene información de un pid del plc  para controlar temperatura. un ejemplo o una información de un programa ya realizado para hacer mi programacion del plc con mi pid. tengo que controlar la temperatura .

 la entara del pid va hacer la señal que viene del promedio de las termocuplas . y a esta tengo .
  esta señal la voy a comparar con un setpin o referencia


----------



## leonetti2006 (Feb 1, 2010)

Yo estoy usando también el bloque , alguién sabría por que me manda la salida LMN_PER a cero cuando el error es cero o sea cuando el SP = PV.Gracias


----------

